# Trophy Ridge Mirco V5



## allgamehunter (Jan 15, 2006)

Have any of you shot with this sight or heard of anyone that has? I'm kinda really digging it but I wanna know if it's worth the money before I buy it.


----------



## allgamehunter (Jan 15, 2006)

Seriously no one has shot this sight or tried it?


----------



## whitetailhunter2770 (Feb 20, 2007)

just ordred the 3 pin model...

I should get it on Monday....

I'll let you know..


----------



## allgamehunter (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice. I like the 3 pin model look. I think anything over 4 pins for treestand hunting is just crowding the sight picture.


----------

